# BROKEN LEG!



## CarlaBlue (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi  I am new to this sight and looking for a bit of advice please. Our 14wk old Vizsla puppy had a nasty fall today and has broken her elbow. Just had surgery - plate and pins... ouch!!! She may be home tomorrow and am wondering if anyone has any words of wisdom in terms of her after care. I guess she's going to be pretty frustrated as well as in pain, so am looking to make her as comfortable as possible. Soooo.... if anyone has any experience/advice/helpful tips please I'd massively appreciate it! Thanks so much


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pup, that's rough so young. As im sure the vet told you, try to keep her to as minimal activity as possible. The pain killers they give you will probably keep her down until she starts feeling better. 

Our V, Berkeley, tore his ACL when he was about 5 months and he was pretty much on 100% bed rest for three weeks in the hopes he would heal enough not to need surgery. We carried him outside to go to the bathroom about 4/5 times a day and other than that we kept him laying down. The vet gave us tramadol and then a tranquilizer after the tramadol didnt work, the tranq didnt work either. It is going to be a stressful road but if you do what needs to be done and give her enough rest, you will be better off in the future. After she starts feeling better it's going to be a challenge not to let her run around/ walk. We had Berk's crate in a small pen in our living room and we had to sit with him whenever he was not sleeping.

Get tons of long lasting chews, bully sticks and himalayan dog chews are what we used, and kongs filled with PB or the kong toy spray. A variety of random things would probably be good too. Since she is so young im sure she would be curious about a variety of vegetables and fruits from the market (make sure you check if dogs can eat them, grapes are a no no). Basically you need to mentally tire her out through training/ new stimulation. 

Another consideration, muscle atrophy. In our case, Berk didnt have any after three weeks of bed rest but the physical therapist checked for it (we just went for one appointment to get a game plan together). I would go with what your Vet says for time wise before you let her walk again/ how much. She shouldn't get any atrophy after she starts walking. But after she is approved for walks, make sure you take it slow. I think that's what saved Berkeley from reinjuring his ACL. 

Also, get her on joint supplements ASAP. We use Synovi G3 in granule form and put it in with his kibble (and other supplements). 

Good luck and im sure other people will have some great advice too.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, though I'm sorry your first post is under these circumstances!

I'll second the recommendation to get some sort of joint supplement with glucosamine and chondroitin. My chow mix broke one of her hind legs when she was about a year old. At around 9 years she started showing signs of arthritis and I can't tell if it's just me or if it really is worse in the leg she broke, but a joint supplement and salmon oil have helped a lot. 

I'm sure your vet will give you some tips, but just be sure to keep the cast dry- plastic grocery bags and tape work ok. Maybe get some gates to keep her away from stairs or anything she might try to jump on or off to avoid re-injury. 

Keep her occupied with a kong-type toy filled with yogurt, peanut butter, bananas and then frozen. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All of the above with MSM  with those 2 in 3 way process

Core anti inflammation products could help as well

such as Krill oils Salmon oils and some support for Ester C

Blood flow to the break is critical For Healing 

87 breaks or fractures to date

the 8 ball corner pocket to healing

was natures best and finally one great Doc

and He called me a Freak and King of pain ;D

nah I was just trying some fun ;D


----------



## CarlaBlue (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.... Carla came home yesterday after a night at the vets post surgery. She smashed the tip of her elbow and also fractured a bone, so has had it pinned and plated. They were unable to put a cast on her leg as the injury was too high.

She seems pretty bright in herself in many ways, although has taken to following me around more than ever!! She's hobbling, but able to get around. I'm trying to get her to rest in her crate, but she just won't stay there - spent last night asleep on the floor so I could encourage her back in whenever she came out. She did pretty well!! She has not been crate trained, although she does sleep in there at some point most days, so I'm just trying to get her to do so more often.... just for her own safety/benefit really. 

In terms of joint supplements - we live in the UK and after having looked on the net, can see that the Synovi G3 seems to be an American product. Carla does have mackerel in with her breakfast kibble, so do you think that would do just as well in terms of keeping her joints healthy? I was recommended it when we first got her and have been adding it routinely to her breakfast.

Think we're in for a tricky few weeks, and we just really want to do the best for Carla and keep her happy, healthy, stimulated and give her the best chance of a good recovery. She is the first dog we have owned and its all new to us, and now with this thrown into the mix - we are desperate to get it right!!  She is just so adorable and this seems to have made her even more so!!!

Thanks again for your advice - will keep in mind the muscle atrophy and speak to the vets when we return in two weeks and see how her recovery is going. 

Have a good day everyone - where ever you are!!


----------

